# Vaporesso Gen Mod asks for TC mode



## Silver (19/8/21)

My *Vaporesso* *Gen* mod asks me if I want to go into TC mode every now and then, like once per day

Why is it doing this?
Is there any way I can disable this?

I don’t mind it much but it does get a bit irritating when I pick up the mod to vape and nothing happens, only to discover I have to click “No” to continue vaping

I am using my Expromiser V4 mod on it with the same Vandy Vape MTL Clapton wire coil, I think it’s NI80, not stainless steel. I have had the same coil in there for a few months but it seems the issue is becoming more frequent. Maybe coil is old?


----------



## Timwis (19/8/21)

Silver said:


> My *Vaporesso* *Gen* mod asks me if I want to go into TC mode every now and then, like once per day
> 
> Why is it doing this?
> Is there any way I can disable this?
> ...


Obviously if it recognises it's a TC wire it is supposed to ask if you want to use Smart TC but why it's doing it with a ni80 coil a lot of a mystery and afraid no idea! Are you in Pulse Mode? not sure if it scans for wire type when using standard variable wattage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/8/21)

The gen does scan the wire, however you can turn off the setting for auto tc in the settings menu.

When it asks if you want to use tc mode, have u taken rta off to fill, or has it been in a pocket etc. where the rta may have had some pressure on side of it etc.? My gen used to do the same thing as the centre pin of the 510 connector used to stay depressed more than what it should, so any movent on the rta used to break and remake the connection causing the gen to rescan the coils etc. 
Check if the rta has even slightest movement from side to side when screwed in, if it does you should be able to replicate whats causing it to rescan... 
Check the centre pin on the 510 that its depressing properly and isnt stuck further down that what it should be

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (19/8/21)

If you using pulse mode the gen does this...switch it to VW (variable wattage mode) which is in DIY main menu.
Also disable smart TC mode and while you at it disable ECO mode option as well.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/8/21)

DougP said:


> If you using pulse mode the gen does this...switch it to VW (variable wattage mode) which is in DIY main menu.
> Also disable smart TC mode and while you at it disable ECO mode option as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


It's a solution but after scanning it shouldn't be asking if he wants to use Smart TC if it's Ni80 wire so something isn't quite right!


----------



## Timwis (19/8/21)

Silver said:


> My *Vaporesso* *Gen* mod asks me if I want to go into TC mode every now and then, like once per day
> 
> Why is it doing this?
> Is there any way I can disable this?
> ...


Are you sure it's not a SS coil as i am sure Vandyvape do both Ni80 and SS MTL Claptons, it will rescan every time the resistance changes thinking it's a new coil, maybe retightening your leads may help or with it being an old coil maybe resistance moving around slightly!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/8/21)

Thanks all

thanks @Angelskeeper , I dont see a way to disable prompting for temp mode. It has a way to disable asking for eco mode
will Check the 510 pin

thanks @DougP , will try VW mode for a day or two and see if that resolves it

@Timwis , thanks for your comments. I am not in pulse mode, I am in eco mode to conserve some battery life. It is strange, I need to double check but I am 99% sure my Vandy Vape superfine MTL Clapton wire is NI80 and not SS
Might just be because the coil is a few months old. Maybe if I change the coil it won’t do that anymore

will monitor, thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Teunh (20/8/21)

Turn off smart mode. Then it wont ask again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/8/21)

Ni80 coils can be used in TC mode if the mode is capable to/setup to do it in TC mode.

As you say, maybe try changing the coils as the resistance may be jumping around due to them being old and the mod will pick up those jumps and interpret as a TC wire/coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/21)

Thanks guys. Will have to change the coil to see if it helps 

I did check and my coil is NI80 @Timwis


----------



## Akil (22/8/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys. Will have to change the coil to see if it helps
> 
> I did check and my coil is NI80 @Timwis


I think the wire is the problem. I pick up the same issue when I'm using this wire

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/21)

If you'd look to your left, I believe there is a giant rabbit hole full of mods without this problem...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

